# Birth control pill side effects



## Shosh (Nov 20, 2008)

Hi,

I am currently on Yasmin and I am only now starting to realize that I am having a number of side effects from it.
Call me stupid, but I am also injecting Interferon thrice weekly, and I was not sure if it was from the Yasmin or the Rebif (interferon).
I read a few reports online from others who use Yasmin, who said they had had hair loss.

I generally have very thick long hair. My hair has been falling out excessively this year. I also have itchy skin and my breasts are very sore, they are aching.

I saw my doctor today but we ran out of time to discuss this. I am thinking of stopping my birth control right away.
Should I do this or wait two weeks until I can talk to my GP about it?

Has anybody here had problems with Yasmin in particular?

Thanks so much

Shosh


----------



## Cors (Nov 20, 2008)

Hi sweet Susannah, 

I am on Yasmin too. It is one of the lowest dose pills around and has given me the least side effects compared to other pills I tried. I did not lose more hair, but I experienced extremely tender breasts (people in Bexy's thread recommended hot towels), more intense migraines, a surge in appetite, mood swings, increased irritability and weight gain. Coming to think of it, my sensitive skin got more dry and started itching too, but moisturizers helped. It was especially bad for the first two months or so, when I also had spotting in between withdrawal bleeds, but it got much better after. 

Not sure if and how Interferon reacts with birth control - does your doctor know? Miss Vickie here might be able to give you more information. It must be frustrating, I hope you find something that works. *hugs*


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Nov 20, 2008)

I've never been on Yasmin Shosh, I have taken Ortho Novum 777, Ortho Tri Cylen, and Ortho Tri Cylen Lo. I just recently switch to something else (see my other thread). When I was on the Pill, I had NO problems AT ALL. Your other meds may be reacting with the Yasmin, so I'd see your GP about it right away. If you have an appointment in two weeks, it can probably wait that long, but if your symptoms seem excessive, I'd try and get in earlier. If nothing, a phone call to their office and an explanation to a nurse may answer some of your questions. 

Good luck!!


----------



## Shosh (Nov 20, 2008)

Cors said:


> Hi sweet Susannah,
> 
> I am on Yasmin too. It is one of the lowest dose pills around and has given me the least side effects compared to other pills I tried. I did not lose more hair, but I experienced extremely tender breasts (people in Bexy's thread recommended hot towels), more intense migraines, a surge in appetite, mood swings, increased irritability and weight gain. Coming to think of it, my sensitive skin got more dry and started itching too, but moisturizers helped. It was especially bad for the first two months or so, when I also had spotting in between withdrawal bleeds, but it got much better after.
> 
> Not sure if and how Interferon reacts with birth control - does your doctor know? Miss Vickie here might be able to give you more information. It must be frustrating, I hope you find something that works. *hugs*



From what I have been reading today anecdotally it seems that the Yasmin may be the culprit for the hair loss.

I just was not sure if it was the Yasmin or the Rebif.

My skin has become more dry and itchy.

Thanks lovey.




Violet_Beauregard said:


> I've never been on Yasmin Shosh, I have taken Ortho Novum 777, Ortho Tri Cylen, and Ortho Tri Cylen Lo. I just recently switch to something else (see my other thread). When I was on the Pill, I had NO problems AT ALL. Your other meds may be reacting with the Yasmin, so I'd see your GP about it right away. If you have an appointment in two weeks, it can probably wait that long, but if your symptoms seem excessive, I'd try and get in earlier. If nothing, a phone call to their office and an explanation to a nurse may answer some of your questions.
> 
> Good luck!!




Thanks C.

I stopped taking the Yasmin today. I just cannot stand the aching in my breasts, and I do not want to lose anymore hair.
Maybe I should wait, but I want to see if it eases the symptoms at all.

Thanks girls.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Nov 20, 2008)

I'd really suggest asking your GP first.. not all medications can be stopped cold turkey and occasionally doing so can have other effects [believe me on this one!]

I've never taken birth control but I have a friend who I believe is taking Yasmin and she hasn't reported any ill effects but I know that every medication is different for everyone. The side effects you're listing could very well be because of the Yasmin, but I'd still wait to talk to your doctor about it.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Nov 21, 2008)

Oooh, Shosh. I'd definitely have recommended you talk to your provider. But since you've stopped, maybe you should call them today?

There are lots of things that can cause dry skin and hair falling out, including vitamin and mineral deficiencies. I'd have suggested you try Biotin before stopping the Yasmin. I hope you're okay, Shoshie, and that you do better off the Yasmin.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Nov 3, 2009)

I didn't want to start a new thread when there are already a few on Birth Control here.

I was on birth control pills (desogen) for over a decade, and then went off it two years ago. Basically, to be frank, I was only rarely sexually active, and my doc said that it was making my blood pressure border on having to be looked at. Without it, my blood pressure is perfect. 

I want to go back on the pill now, but I'm very concerned about side effects. Namely, blood pressure and weight gain. When I first started taking Desogen, I gained 75 pounds in six months. So I am TERRIFIED of this happening again. 

Is there any such thing as a pill with no risk of weight gain or higher blood pressure?

For whatever it's worth, I'm 30 and don't smoke. Thanks all.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Nov 3, 2009)

Unfortunately, BBM, all oral contraceptives run the risk of causing blood pressure problems, stroke, as well as the annoying acne, hair loss, breast tenderness and the like. Anything that affects your body in such a profound way as to stop ovulation does this, unfortunately. Where's the _*male*_ pill, anyway????

Except you do have some other options, like...

Mirena IUD's. Yes, it's not a pill, but that's to its advantage. Because it doesn't have to go through the GI tract, liver, etc to make its way to your reproductive organs, it has many fewer side effects than pills, or even patches or Implanon. The hormones mostly stay put, although some people do notice more systemic effects. It's also extremely effective, like 99.9% or something like that and usually results in lighter periods, or sometimes no period at all. Downside? It's painful to put in sometimes (moreso if you haven't had babies) and it's harder to just decide to go off of -- you have to have it removed. Also, it's not a good idea for people who aren't monogamous. Theoretically, the bacteria can track up the string that dangles into the vagina (to help you know it's placed right you're supposed to check your string periodically), but I'm pretty sure with the new threads they use it's less likely than the old fashioned stuff they used decades ago.

If I had it to do over again, I'd use it. In fact I did use it to decrease my bleeding, and it worked, to a degree, but my hormonal problems were, unfortunately, way too much of a match for it. Some people have some irregular bleeding, especially at first, but most people report diminishing or cessation of periods.

Anyhoo, that's about the best I can offer right now.

Another option would be the Implanon. We place a lot of them at my work, but they're removed fairly often because people can't tolerate the irregular (or daily, but light) bleeding that can occur.


----------



## Sugar (Nov 5, 2009)

There are commercials on here all the time about Yaz and Yasmine. I don't actually know the details but apparently there is a class action lawsuit about how sick they've made some women. 

Here is a link to a blog that talked about it. 

If there is another option maybe that would be best?

I've been on lo-ovral or the generic for about 15 years with no side effects that I know of.


----------



## Flutterby68 (Nov 5, 2009)

Honestly, if I had to go on birth control ever again, I'd get the Mirena IUD. 

The other alternative if you're done having children or don't want to have children is to have a tubal. That's what I did and it's great  It was done almost 16 years ago and life is much better without worrying about pregnancy or birth control issues.


----------



## Cors (Nov 5, 2009)

Wow I didn't know that, Sugar. 

I have been taking Yasmin on and off for nearly 4 years now and it hasn't caused too many serious side effects. I am interested in switching to the Depo shot for the convenience, but am wary because I had bad reactions to other hormonal BC pills and don't want to be stuck with the side effects of Depo for three months. 

I asked my gynae about Mirena but she advised against it because I have a tilted cervix and vaginismus - but I could proceed if I really, really want to with painkillers and a cervix softener. Do you think it is worth it? I am on BC because I get really heavy, painful periods that cause anemia.


----------



## Flutterby68 (Nov 5, 2009)

Cors, how old are you? Do you plan to have children? if not, you may want to look into endometrial ablation. Basically it stops periods altogether, but it can fail and that's never pleasant. It essentially burns the uterine lining off so that you don't bleed anymore.


----------



## Cors (Nov 5, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestion, Flutter! I am turning 22 soon, don't want children (and don't have sex with men so there is no risk of pregnancy anyway). I'll ask my gynae the next time, though she will probably just give me a lecture about keeping my options open. 

Yasmin does make my periods light, regular and a lot less painful though so it is not so bad.


----------



## Tania (Nov 5, 2009)

I went back to Yasmin (this time Ocella, the generic) recently - still nothing too crazy to report. I accidentally double-dosed myself a couple of weeks ago which resulted in back-to-back periods. That's it for nutty side effects. Otherwise, just some breast swelling and soreness. Nothing major.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Nov 18, 2009)

Hey Vickie -

Just wanted to follow up and let you know I talked to my doc today. I'm going with the Mirena. Standard protocol in her office is to RX a drug to dilate the cervix, usually used for inducing labor, for opening things up in there (taken the night before insertion), and to wait until you're on your period because that opens them up even more. She also told me to take 800mg of Motrin an hour before. So hopefully that will help make it as close to painless as possible. 

She also said the string is now made of another material (she knew the exact name, but I can't remember) that no longer carries STI upwards like it used to, so it's safe to use.

A leeeetle nervous about insertion since I don't even use tampons b/c my body doesn't seem to tolerate them (I get more cramping, it seems like), so I'm hoping this isn't about to be an exercise in futility. lol


----------



## Miss Vickie (Nov 21, 2009)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Hey Vickie -
> 
> Just wanted to follow up and let you know I talked to my doc today. I'm going with the Mirena. Standard protocol in her office is to RX a drug to dilate the cervix, usually used for inducing labor, for opening things up in there (taken the night before insertion), and to wait until you're on your period because that opens them up even more. She also told me to take 800mg of Motrin an hour before. So hopefully that will help make it as close to painless as possible.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the update. Yes, they're going to give you misoprostol, a drug that yes, we use for softening and dilating the cervix. You probably won't like it a lot, and the insertion can be no fun sometimes if you haven't had babies, but it saves you nine months of pregnancy discomfort, not to mention labor, so overall it's usually a win win situation. 

I hope it goes smoothly for you, and I'm glad to hear that my thoughts were right on the "string" issue. Most people seem to really like the Mirena. I didn't even know it was there when I had it.

Good luck!


----------

